# EOS 7D producing a yellow tint in video mode?



## KLNGNBRG (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Guys.. 

Quick question. 
have anyone noticed their 7D is producing a slight yellow tint in video mode? 

I'm currently on a shoot where we have another 7D and when I sat down and looked through the video there was a clearly visible difference between the two cameras. 

Shooting with Zeiss ZF lenses at 1080P 24fps, 1/50, f. 2.8 WB 3100 on both cameras.

- At first I thought it was the lens, so I tried and change between the two camera - no luck. 
- Thought it might be the new 2.0 firmware as the other camera is running an older one. So tried upgrading to 2.0.3 - no luck. 
- I went through all settings on both camera and made sure they were equal - no luck. 

Have any of you experiences any color problems after the 2.0.X FM upgrade?


----------



## cinema-dslr (Oct 31, 2012)

Just to be clear are both camera's running the same settings&picturestyle and is the high light tone optimiser off etc...
And when you try the auto white balance is the efect the same?


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Nov 2, 2012)

you can backdate your firm ware to 1.2 or less i did, you need the EOS utility and the firm file.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds like your white balance is off and it's making the image too warm. Also I feel like 7D footage tends to be really saturated so I'd make sure that's cut down.


----------



## KLNGNBRG (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of clarifying answers from me, we were out shooting in the highlands without internet. 

We tried multiple WB settings on the two cameras. 
They both shoot Cinestyle picturestyle. 
highligt optimiser is off on both.

You guys have any idea on how to get EOS utility without the CD's?


----------



## cinema-dslr (Nov 7, 2012)

could it be that the yellowish cam has the WB SHIFT enabeled?

eos utility can probably be downloaded via a torrentsite.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 19, 2012)

Now that you mention Cinestyle, I remember doing a long shoot and it looked like there was almost a yellow haze over the image, does that sound familiar? I dont know why, but for some reason when the white balance is off with Cinestyle it almost creates a yellow film over the image. Try using a 3-way color corrector and pulling some yellow out of the highlights and that should help. 

And in the future, I'd stay away from Cinestyle, it just ended up being way more trouble than it was worth. Compressed DSLR footage gives you limited headroom to make color adjustments, so by the time you get the Cinestyle footage back to looking accurate you've almost passed the threshold for how much adjusting you can do (before aliasing and artifacts start to appear). Also, make absolutely sure your white balance is correct before shooting, as getting it back to the correct WB in post takes away from how much more adjusting you can do.


----------

